# Living In Arizona. Pros and Cons.



## Cancer (Apr 24, 2008)

Back in 2005, I was sent to Filemaker Devcon in Arizona. I really liked it, especially the heat and had been thinking about moving there. So, I may have an opportunity to move to Arizona through my job now, and I'm just looking for opinions.

So here it is, if you live in AZ, do you like it? Why, or why not? 

Thanks.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 24, 2008)

PROS:
Low humidity
Lots to do
Good music tours almost always come close to Phoenix
Good area for people with allergies
Good public transit system

CONS:
It's hot. Really hot. But you said you liked that.
People drive like jackasses
My ex lives there


----------



## Variant (Apr 24, 2008)

I left, mainly because the people there have become introverted, self-intersted, and generally unfriendly... when I first moved there ten years ago, it was quite the opposite.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmm.. I didn't know being introverted was a character flaw.


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 25, 2008)

I lived there (in Tucson) for 7 years before I left in 2004. Basically my experience was mostly good.

In all fairness, though, while Tucson is a great place to live in, the overall salary there is not very good. Unless you are in the middle management level or above for bigger companies in town, don't expect making much. 

The weather rules, I don't mind the heat and I hate the cold, so it worked for me.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Apr 25, 2008)

Where in arizona? this is the only state where you can be in 70 degrees and sunny then hop in the car, drive for two hours and play in the snow


----------



## Buzz762 (Apr 25, 2008)

Judging from experience just outside of Tucson,
Cons: Bees, snakes (rattle snakes liked to sun on the porch), dust, and scorpions
Pros: The weather is excellent, plenty to do, low humidity.


----------



## Variant (Apr 25, 2008)

Azathoth43 said:


> Hmm.. I didn't know being introverted was a character flaw.



It's not necessarily... but when your surrounded by a slew of people who aren't the least bit outgoing it doesn't make life all that fun. The world needs extroverts to bring people together... and I don't think people there are introverted by nature, more my the culture. It's more of a _*"I don't need to meet new people or talk to strangers because my mid-tier white collar job, BMW 3-series, 1.9 kids, and 1975 sq. ft. house are all the life I'll ever need.*_


----------



## ElRay (Apr 26, 2008)

supertruper1988 said:


> this is the only state where you can be in 70 degrees and sunny then hop in the car, drive for two hours and play in the snow


That's only because LA's traffic sucks, and it would take you longer than two hours to make the drive.  As the crow flyes, the distance might actually be shorter in LA 

Ray


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 26, 2008)

Variant said:


> It's not necessarily... but when your surrounded by a slew of people who aren't the least bit outgoing it doesn't make life all that fun. The world needs extroverts to bring people together... and I don't think people there are introverted by nature, more my the culture. It's more of a _*"I don't need to meet new people or talk to strangers because my mid-tier white collar job, BMW 3-series, 1.9 kids, and 1975 sq. ft. house are all the life I'll ever need.*_



Gotcha, didn't mean to come across all snipity (just got defensive 'cause I'm introverted, and had a rough night last night.) Cheers.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 27, 2008)

where in AZ?
im in tucson

theres something "different" about tucson
i dont particularly care to live anywhere else for the rest of my life really. maybe temporarily, but tucson is wierd and addictive, and while potentially bad for you, its fun. kinda like cocaine really.

But
All in all, i really enjoy it here. it has negatives, like the snowbirds (LOTS of old people come here in the winter) And the fact that you WILL die at night without a sweater, but you WILL get a heatstroke in the daytime if you wear it (during spring and fall anyways), but other than that, i really like it here. The average salary is kinda low as has been mentioned, but good housing is relatively inexpensive (i live in a 1600 square foot house in a nice neighborhood, and rent is a few hundred less than my friends apt in la, which is super shitty quality too)


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 27, 2008)

oh and hell, i can drive 20 minutes and play in the snow, when its 85 out


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> where in AZ?
> im in tucson
> 
> theres something "different" about tucson
> ...



Pretty much all you said...  and damn, how come we didn't meet before I left Tucson? Oh well...


----------



## Cancer (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. If I go I'll probably be going to Phoenix. Tucson was in the running, but for some reason weirds me out.


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 28, 2008)

Cancer said:


> If I go I'll probably be going to Phoenix. Tucson was in the running, but for some reason weirds me out.



If you are single and intend to meet someone stable, I would say stay away from Tucson. No offense, but based on my experience, there are simply way too many single moms and college chicks in Tucson. I only met a few cool chicks there...


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (May 2, 2008)

Pros: I live there
Cons: so do 6 million other people


----------



## Cancer (May 28, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> If you are single and intend to meet someone stable, I would say stay away from Tucson. No offense, but based on my experience, there are simply way too many single moms and college chicks in Tucson. I only met a few cool chicks there...




So MILF's and college girls are dealbreakers?!??!??!? Hmmmmm.


----------

